# Hotel Fliege



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 9, 2014)

A small hotel with not that much decay. But it's abandoned for a long time:

1

Pool... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Drink... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

Outside view... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

4

Strip club... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

5

Yellow... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

6

Without colours... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

7

Orange... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

8

Red... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

9

Upper floor... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

10

Kitchen... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

11

Sunbath... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## Big C (Oct 10, 2014)

Absolutely love this one, cheers.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 10, 2014)

Great swimming pool and don't think we've seen an abandoned sunbed before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow. That's awesome. I'd love to visit here. Very crisp photos there. Top work


----------



## brickworx (Oct 10, 2014)

You certainly find some places my friend....lovely that, great stuff.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2014)

Stayed in worst non-abandoned hotels that than!


----------



## ironsky (Oct 10, 2014)

Love the reto bar got a nice 1960s vibe to it quite fancy a dip in that pool. Very nice report.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 11, 2014)

Super stuff...thanks for posting


----------



## RNHWV8 (Oct 11, 2014)

Fantastic stuff - thank you for posting this one. Love the kitchen, it looks like as if it still fully equipped but today is just the 'Ruhetag'.  The pool is great, too.


----------



## nutnut (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice, would love a mooch around here... Love continental style differences.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2014)

That's lovely! What a little gem!


----------



## MrDan (Oct 14, 2014)

Little gem there mate, a shame about the lack of decay... i know you like it just as much as me. I love your posts!


----------



## Dugie (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice littlle place and still looks very clean, are you sure that the cleaning staff know it has closed? 

Dugie


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm sure, that there was no cleaning stuff also in the days, the hotel was still in use...  Glad to get all this nice reactions. Many thx...


----------

